# Ladder Logic Software



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

There have been a few good freebies posted here before but I don't remember what they are. I'm sure someone will pipe up.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

MasterE said:


> Looking for a good (Free ) ladder logic design software program. I am rewiring some equipment and would like to have some sort of diagram when I am finished other than some hand-cad drawing.


I'm looking for a good (free) electrician. You know one?:laughing:

I am an industrial electrician and also a software developer. I do not give away my software for free and I doubt there is any program (free) that's worth a darn.

Anyway, the software is EZ Schematics and you can find it on my website. Be aware that pirated versions are out there and I would advise you not to download any of them. The software is free to try for 21 days and the price is affordable to anyone who is a professional.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

MasterE said:


> Looking for a good (Free ) ladder logic design software program. I am rewiring some equipment and would like to have some sort of diagram when I am finished other than some hand-cad drawing.


When I think ladder logic, I think PLC programing. Click PLC has free software on automation direct's web site.

It sounds like you want to create a wiring diagram. wdestar has created some software, I have not tried it but it looks good. It may be a good investment if you are going to continue to do that type of work in the future.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

wdestar said:


> I'm looking for a good (free) electrician. You know one?:laughing:
> 
> I am an industrial electrician and also a software developer. I do not give away my software for free and I doubt there is any program (free) that's worth a darn.
> 
> Anyway, the software is EZ Schematics and you can find it on my website. Be aware that pirated versions are out there and I would advise you not to download any of them. The software is free to try for 21 days and the price is affordable to anyone who is a professional.



I downloaded the free trial version and found it valuable enough to upgrade to the full version.

There are a few limitations, but for the $$$ I couldn't find anything else close.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Same here. I tried it, then bought it. Only issue I had was its licensed to only one computer here at home. I can use it here on my desktop, but I cannot use it on my laptop unless I buy another copy.
It is easy to use, but requires some patience at first. Good price too.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

I like The Constructor by CMH Software. I also allows you to simulate and test the circuit.

http://www.cmhsoftware.com/

It is not free.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Generally if you use PLC ladder editors, the results are going to look like PLC programs, not relay ladder diagrams in the old traditional sense. If the output is a text file you may be able to edit it to make it look more like a relay ladder diagram, but it's not exactly the same.

I took a look at wdestar's program, looks nice and the price is right. I don't need it but I'll recommend it to others for sure. I've used The Constructor, it was OK but I thought it was a bit pricey for what it is.

If what you want is to do or learn basic PLC ladder programming, you can download the free software for A-B's Micrologix PLCs. Given that there are more A-B PLCs in use in North America than all other competitors combined, it's a good one to learn on. 

http://www.ab.com/linked/programmablecontrol/plc/micrologix/downloads.html

It's not compatible with the larger more powerful ControlLogix PLCs (i.e. it's not RSLogix software). But from a learning standpoint, it looks and acts the same so it's easy to migrate up later. There is an off-line simulator option for it too, so I've used that to prove out basic relay logic schematics, it's great for that.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

MasterE said:


> Looking for a good (Free ) ladder logic design software program. I am rewiring some equipment and would like to have some sort of diagram when I am finished other than some hand-cad drawing.


How about Micro$oft Paint? :laughing:


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

tkb said:


> How about Micro$oft Paint? :laughing:


I have never figured out anything that program is good for.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

JRaef said:


> I took a look at wdestar's program, looks nice and the price is right. I don't need it but I'll recommend it to others for sure. I've used The Constructor, it was OK but I thought it was a bit pricey for what it is.


Thanks. That's all I wanted. JRaef saw some potential. Like another stated, if you want free - use MS Paint.

What is wrong with people who want to charge X dollars and they don't want to spent X dollars. I'll never get that.

Every meal is steak at Taco Bell prices?

A check is in order at times.

Dan


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wdestar said:


> Anyway, the software is EZ Schematics and you can find it on my website. Be aware that pirated versions are out there and I would advise you not to download any of them. The software is free to try for 21 days and the price is affordable to anyone who is a professional.


I downloaded it when you first offered it here. 
It worked well and I like it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

wdestar said:


> Thanks. That's all I wanted. JRaef saw some potential. Like another stated, if you want free - use MS Paint.
> 
> What is wrong with people who want to charge X dollars and they don't want to spent X dollars. I'll never get that.
> 
> ...


Classic example of the "value" of free or even too cheap software: there is a SCADA program called Lookout that originally ran on some proprietary hardware, but the company sold the software dirt cheap to help sell their hardware. But pretty soon smart people figured out that they could adapt the software to work on industry standard hardware and just bought the cheap software. Lookout didn't change their game and made too little to afford to support their product, so they went out of business and had to sell their IP to National Instruments. NI only bought them for the market share so now if anyone wants help on their Lookout installation, they are told to upgrade to National Instrument's other more expensive SCADA offerrings. Translate: they are screwed. So much for their cheap software buy...


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

DIRT27 said:


> I have never figured out anything that program is good for.


You get what you pay for. You don't get a program for ladder logic for free.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*MS Paint*

Compare


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*EZ Schematics*

:thumbsup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Ladder Logic*

AB RS Logix


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

how long did each diagram take you. I guessing the one in paint took twice as long.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

DIRT27 said:


> how long did each diagram take you. I guessing the one in paint took twice as long.


 
They all take practice. Yeah the MS Paint sucks at first, but with some practice you can make it work. EZ Schematics is much faster, and professional looking, and a good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Dorian has been a great supporter since the beginning and I've always appreciated that. John Valdes and others have supported as well and I wish you all much success.

It's hard to do what I'm attempting. A single individual rising up against giants such as Auto-Cad and countless other software companies who have a bank-roll like JP Morgan. What has been most surprising though, is the flagrant disregard and total lack of respect from even prominent members within this forum.

Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

dronai said:


> AB RS Logix


Good example of what I meant when I said that PLC ladder printouts don't make for easy translation to relay logic. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

wdestar said:


> Dorian has been a great supporter since the beginning and I've always appreciated that. John Valdes and others have supported as well and I wish you all much success.
> 
> It's hard to do what I'm attempting. A single individual rising up against giants such as Auto-Cad and countless other software companies who have a bank-roll like JP Morgan. What has been most surprising though, is the flagrant disregard and total lack of respect from even prominent members within this forum.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is.


I thought respect was earned?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wdestar said:


> Dorian has been a great supporter since the beginning and I've always appreciated that. John Valdes and others have supported as well and I wish you all much success.
> 
> It's hard to do what I'm attempting. A single individual rising up against giants such as Auto-Cad and countless other software companies who have a bank-roll like JP Morgan. What has been most surprising though, is the flagrant disregard and total lack of respect from even prominent members within this forum.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is.


I just wish you sold the license to the user and not to the individual PC. I would have gladly paid more for a program I could use on more than one PC.
I do understand you must make money to survive. But usually when I purchase software it is portable to some degree?


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I just wish you sold the license to the user and not to the individual PC. I would have gladly paid more for a program I could use on more than one PC.
> I do understand you must make money to survive. But usually when I purchase software it is portable to some degree?


And I understand your frustration regarding that point. The problem is, I'm a programmer and have absolutely no skills in software management.

I'm just a one man band trying to protect what I've created.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

tkb said:


> I thought respect was earned?


Who are you, that I should respect?


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Argh...


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

wdestar said:


> Who are you, that I should respect?


You were the one complaining that no one respects you. I'm not looking for your respect.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

See, this is why PLC programs upset me. I can understand those other two pictures just fine, but this:


dronai said:


> AB RS Logix


I have almost no idea what I'm looking at. 

-John


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

wdestar said:


> I'm looking for a good (free) electrician. You know one?:laughing:
> 
> I am an industrial electrician and also a software developer. I do not give away my software for free and I doubt there is any program (free) that's worth a darn.
> 
> Anyway, the software is EZ Schematics and you can find it on my website. Be aware that pirated versions are out there and I would advise you not to download any of them. The software is free to try for 21 days and the price is affordable to anyone who is a professional.



I have just started teaching an industrial controls class and am looking for a good schematic generator. EZ Schematics looks like it might be just the thing to create projects for the guys. Wdestar what web site should I download this from? Thanks


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Never Mind found the site. I'll give it a try.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Haven't yet tried wdestar's but in the past I did have this one...



electures said:


> I like The Constructor by CMH Software. I also allows you to simulate and test the circuit.
> 
> http://www.cmhsoftware.com/
> 
> It is not free.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Simulation works great, if it works on your computer, it'll work in the field.


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks I will look at the CMH information as well at first glance it might be a little more than I need, but a simulation feature might be good for the students to see before they start wiring.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I spent about 3 days back in the 90s drafting a library of ladder logic components for my own use. It includes about 75 common diagram components. Every once in a while, I'll add a few more. I also made a library of blank sheets of various sizes including the rails and line numbers. The only bad thing is that the originals were drawn in "TurboCad", which was self taught, a cheaper drafting program than AutoCad back then. I now have AutoCadLT and one of these days I will be proficient enough in AutoCad to do the whole thing over again. Until then, I'll keep drafting in the old program. Now have hundreds of asbuilt ladder diagrams in CAD and just as many that were hand drafted way back when.
I tried the original CMH back then; it was too limiting to the notations and sizing that was allowed. That's why I created my own. I think the more recent versions are more user friendly.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

(Yes, I realize this thread is a year or so old.) 

But, for me personally, before EVER using MS Paint - I'd draw it out in Excel instead.


----------

